# Site idea now that the CITES program is in place



## Wolfos (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi there to whomever reads this,

I don't know about you but ever since the new year, buying and selling used guitars has been quite frustrating for me as a resident outside of the US. I would say that 80% of the users on here are in the states and this doesn't really effect them but because of the CITES program majority of the users now are reluctant to ship anything over the border and if they do the buyer incurs yet another fee due to the required certificate.

Anyway to end my ramble I suggest there be a way to sort out the classified per country of choice so users don't have to sift through 30 pages of US users before they find someone within their border.

I'm not a super techy guy so I don't really know if it's possible to do, but even adding a sort by country function similar to reverb would be handy.

Anyway maybe I'm the only one but I thought it would be helpful for all those users who want to buy and sell local.

I understand that there is the search function in the thread but right now say if I search the word Canada it searches every written example of the word including people asking "can you ship to canada" 

It would be nice if there was a search bar specifically for location.

Thanks for your time.

Edit: I apologize I realize this is in the site support area and was supposed to be put in the site suggestion area. If you could please help me move this Mods I will be ever so greatful.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 4, 2017)

This suggestion has popped-up often for other reasons such as browsing convenience, but with CITES and its implications (which I admit I am not totally up to speed on) it becomes even more practical.

Maybe even a 'soft' requirement for a stated location and shipping preference in the thread title- which some already do- could be a help. Ex: "FS- Gibson Les Paul Custom [CONUS]" for continental US sale only.


----------



## Wolfos (Feb 4, 2017)

Demiurge said:


> This suggestion has popped-up often for other reasons such as browsing convenience, but with CITES and its implications (which I admit I am not totally up to speed on) it becomes even more practical.
> 
> Maybe even a 'soft' requirement for a stated location and shipping preference in the thread title- which some already do- could be a help. Ex: "FS- Gibson Les Paul Custom [CONUS]" for continental US sale only.



Yes, that's true. If it were a requirement to add location in the thread title it would be simple to search all threads by keywords in the title. Great idea and probably the simplest.


----------

